# I'm getting dizzy...



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm trying to wrap my head around why it's considered taboo to run a staggered setup on our cars yet the use of spacers are okay - if one's trying to bring everything flush. 

Also, why are there so many discrepancies of what fits best? Logically thinking, there should be two fitiments to consider:

Wheel diameter & width + offset + stock suspension = _best_ fit
Wheel diameter & width + offset + lowered suspension = _best_ fit

Note: Best fit means no other significant mods required. I.e., to some, fender rolling is significant... 

If it's more complicated than that, shouldn't a table be put together to list every combination someone's done and post pics of the results - with specs? Doing so would give us all the info we need for the look and drivability we're trying to achieve. 

Sorting through what seems like and endless question/answer blog is making my head spin. Based on recent questions I've read regarding the same subject, I'm not alone.

thx


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This isn't specifically a B8 S4 question. Since this is a general audi/quattro question I moved to a more appropriate forum for the subject matter.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

This forum is dead..

Anyway, I haven't ever heard of running staggered as being taboo. Unless it's strictly an A4 thing or whatever. I run staggered on my A3 and love it.


----------

